# E410 Spare Wheel



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm a newbie to the motorhome world and about to collect our first van - a secondhand 11 plate E410.

I queried whether it came with a spare wheel and the dealer said it didn't. When I queried whether one could be fitted he said no as there is nowhere to put a spare.

I know later 2011 models did include a spare wheel - the Bessacarr blurb specifically states that.

Is the dealer correct?


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Just something you and others may be interested in, on Monday I had a rear wheel blowout, when I phoned my breakdown cover provider the first thing he said was "do you have a spare wheel" when I said yes he arranged for someone to come and change it which they did very promptly I may add.
The fitter told me that his instructions were "no spare wheel, your on your own" He said what are we expected to do?, we have to tell them you get a spare we will fit it. He said we cant take the wheel away leaving them at the side of the road take it to a tyre place get it replaced and pay for it, they cant take you in their van for ins reasons.not many people have sufficient cash to pay with he said anyone driving around with a tin of sealer and no spare must be mad, my tyre had a hole you could put your foot in I don't think sealer would be much good, Just something you need to be aware of.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I read here recently that some insurance companies will not cover tyre repair without a spare.
Some people now carry the much smaller spare rim, or alternatively a spare tyre.
Having said that, there are several companies offering post sales under-slung wheel brackets but once more the insurance companies would consider this as a modification and increase your insurance.
While this makes no sense to me, until manufacturers stop penny pinching both cost and weight, we can find ourselves up the creek.

Alan


----------



## catteraxe (Mar 17, 2014)

Having now collected the van it transpires it does have a spare wheel! 

When the various van features were being explained to us I again posed the spare wheel question and was given the same reply, "no, it doesn't have one". However there must have been some nagging doubt in his mind as he later checked discovering it did have a full sized spare with a brand new tyre and apologised for getting it wrong.

An interesting comment from rosalan ref the insurance situation if your mh didn't have a spare and you had it modified to fit one. When I insured our mh I was asked about modifications and was told that if the modification didn't affect the vehicle's performance they didn't want to know!!

Kevin.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am lucky enough to have a garage in my van that is large enough to put a spare wheel into. I have strapped it down onto the fitted tie-down bar, so it is NOT a modification and I do carry a spare wheel.
Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No one has pointed out on this thread that abroad in many countries it is compulsory to have a spare.

cabby


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We have just had a spare wheel under slung carrier fitted to our Fiat based Motorhome by Adams Morey in Portsmouth .Delighted with there service. We used to carry just a tyre in the locker which took a lot of valuable space. Feel much happier now we have the complete spare wheel.
Kind regards 
Barts


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

cabby said:


> No one has pointed out on this thread that abroad in many countries it is compulsory to have a spare.
> 
> cabby


Is it Cabby? - I wasn't aware of that.

Which countries?

A thought occurs - What about all the smart cars that are running around in those countries - with no spare wheel.

I think this will be a bit like the thread we had last year where "someone" was fined for having no spare fuel in a container when in actual fact the offence was "causing an obstruction" (or similar) by running out of fuel.

i would have thought that causing an obstruction by suffering a puncture and not being able to fix it (and get moving) might be nearer the mark - but even then - what if you are disabled and have called Touring Secours or ADAC or whoever - Are the polis going to book you for that while you wait for them - I don't think so

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you give us a clue to the cost please, as would like not to have to use a locker for the spare. Any chance of a photo as well.

cabby


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Cabby, as requested please see attached photo.
They had to check for space before fitting and had to fit cross members in order to use the Fiat underslung carrier. The cost was about £450, expensive some would say, but worth the peace of mind.
Barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Regarding the spare wheel, I got my information from this site. it appears to be Spain at least.
cabby

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/35559/driving-abroad.pdf


----------

